# Gutters



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I was cleaning the Outback yesterday, getting it ready for Mid Atlantic Rally this weekend and while cleaning the roof I noticed something interesting about my gutters.

#1. I have never liked them much because I don't think they have ever caught rain and sent it to the ends of the camper like they are supposed to.

#2. I have noticed that most of my black streaks start immediately under the gutter, as if water is actually coming from under the gutter.

#3. The awning appears to bend the gutter on that side of the camper, causing water to puddle,slightly, in the gutter on that side of the camper.

I have the gutter extensions and still have to deal with lots of black streaks. Got very frustrated yesterday because I didn't have time to really get them all taken care of, so I'll revisit them another day. Has anyone ever put a fine bead of silicon on the underside of the gutter? I thought maybe this would help.

Thanks!

Only 3 more days until I'm campin'!!!!






























Jason


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've noticed I have more problems on the slide side gutter. So far haven't been able to figure that one out. Mine is between the top of the slide and the gutter.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I added gutter extensions - Streak - A - Way. They were cheap and work very well.

Anwing - I use wind flappers and put my awning on an angle to prevent word build-up.

Thor


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I get some streaks too, but mostly because those gutters can channel away, maybe a hard drizzle at best. They are way too small for a good old fashioned Georgia downpour (a "Toad Strangler" in Texas). They simply overflow down the side. Plus, it doesn't take much in the way of debris to clog them up. The trees in my yard seem like they are shedding something four seasons of the year, and I am constantly having to clean the gutters out to slow down the streaking.

Bob


----------

